# Where on Terra is the Imperial Palace located?



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

So I've been wondering, where on Terra is the Imperial Palace? Is it in Europe, Americas, Asia? I dunno, where do you think?


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't know for sure but I have heard two different locations. One is exactly where Warhammer World is currently located, but I'm not sure where that is exactly. 

The other is somewhere on top of the Himalayas.

I'm pretty sure one of these is correct, though I guess which one would depend on who you ask.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

My guess is Europe. Idk why, and i dont really have anything to justify this, but the Emperor just seems European to me =P


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

It says in several places that the imperial palce is built on Europa, so Europe.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Isn't the Golden Throne in the Imperial Palace?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Siege said:


> Isn't the Golden Throne in the Imperial Palace?


Yes, but where's that?  

My guess is Rome


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm certain I have read on these very forums in a similar thread that the golden throne is located in nottingham, apparently this is where warhammer world is, or on top of what was once mt everest in the himalayas.



chromedog said:


> Actually, the golden throne is centred on Nottingham, it's the astronomican that's in the himalayas (map of earth in rulebook).
> The Inquisition have a fortress in antarctica (there's at least solid rock down there).





Baron Spikey said:


> The Throne Room itself is situated where modern day Nottingham is, it's the Forbidden Fortress containing the Chamber of the Astronomican which is situated in the Himalayas.


It is briefly discussed in both the threads I have quoted from. Of course they could be wrong.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

I kinda read something about this in wikipedia or something... The Imperial Palace is built on the entire continent of Asia and a little part of Europe... This got me into thinking... The Cathedrals of the Ecclesiarchy are huge right?... What do you think will be the size of the home of the Emperor who is their god?... And another thing... Two warhound Titans are guarding the entrance to the Golden Throne...


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Well its not on any i don't think

Numerous bombardments from the heresy caused massive tectonic shifts so the earth in 40k looks nothing like now.


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

are u sure they werent imperator titans not warhounds, cause like come on its the emperor for goodness sake, he wouldnt have warhounds gaurding his gate. its like the queen having a rat guard buckenham palace.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

yeah they are imperator titans guarding the gates not warhounds. from the fire wasps chapter or something along those lines because of their valiant defence of the emperor's palace during the siege. as for where it is i know it is somewhere in europe and that his geno-labs where he built the primarchs and where custodes are made are "under" the himalayas.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

per the Lightning Tower, the Imperial Palace is in Asia, in the Himalayas, as a matter of fact, and it can be seen from Mars. 

FYI: the Lightning Tower (by Dan Abnett) is a BL publication that came out with another short story called the Dark King (Graham McNeill), and it was BL's 1st audio book.

it's unfortunately sold out, but a friend of mine that owns the actual chap book let me read it.

the size of the Emperor's Palace was confirmed in one of the Horus Heresy novels, either Battle for the Abyss, or Mechanicum, but i don't remember exactly if it's in one of those books, or another one.

prior to this, i had heard that Emperor's Palace was indeed in the UK (and then some, since it's so big), but it's been rewritten. furthermore, the Heresy novels are supposed to be the new cannon for this time period of the 40K story line.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Yes, but where's that?
> 
> My guess is Rome


It cant be rome bud, the Imperial fists recruit from terran hive Roma.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Inquisitor Malaclypse said:


> per the Lightning Tower, the Imperial Palace is in Asia, in the Himalayas, as a matter of fact, and it can be seen from Mars.


Yeah, that's what I thought. I think it was in Mechanicum that it mentions it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well up until Dan and Graham decided to rewrite fluff, the Imperial Palace was in Europe with the Emperor's Throne room being located where modern day Nottingham stands. The 'Palace' in Asia, specifically the Himalayas, was the Forbidden Fortress that contains the Tower of the Astronomican.


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

no its warhound titans that guard it, i thought it was centered around where GW HQ is currently based


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Warhounds.. Why not use Imperators? If its defense we're talking about, its not Agility that a titan is going to worry about. Its the strength and power, which although still powerful in its own way the Warhound doesnt have. Thus making the Imperators seem a more likely choice defending the Eternity Gate. Honestly, its like having 2 Dies Irae's with pretty much unstoppable power :biggrin:


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

tssxxx said:


> are u sure they werent imperator titans not warhounds, cause like come on its the emperor for goodness sake, he wouldnt have warhounds gaurding his gate. its like the queen having a rat guard buckenham palace.


Nope they were warhounds... But think for a second mate... What Titan class would be best suited inside a building?...


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

They are warhounds because they guard the gates to the throne room not the palace itself.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Let's remember that Terra's seas have long since been boiled away by some ancient war (although I'm not sure that the atmosphere is able to hold that amount of humidity) So the continents as we know them are no more, and are more like mountain ranges now. Also I doubt that Roma hive is situated where Rome is now.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Himalayas. The Astronomician is fueled by the Golden Throne. Its where the most important stuff is. Where the Imperial palace exists, where the Primarchs were "grown", etc.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

when in doubt, call upon the Imperators =D


----------

